# Thoughts on these Geldings



## Kailee TheCool (Feb 1, 2021)

He has the bad points you already mentioned- but I think he would be good. He needs a bit more weight and a lot more muscle, though.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

He doesn't look like a Warmblood, more of a cross between a draft and saddle type - my guess would be TB - means warmblood (lowercase).

His front end doesn't match his back end at all. Really odd mix though not uncommon on crosses. You'd need better pictures, video of him ridden and jumped. Weight wise he may need a few groceries but he isn't screaming scarecrow. Muscle may not be something he puts on easily or evenly.


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

The one thing that stands out to me is his butt... I'm a quarter horse lover so anything without a quarter horse butt I don't like. Apart from what you mentioned I think he looks very nice, has he been ridden yet? If so could you do a test ride and trial?


----------



## AJ Yammie (Dec 20, 2020)

QtrBel said:


> He doesn't look like a Warmblood, more of a cross between a draft and saddle type - my guess would be TB - means warmblood (lowercase).
> 
> His front end doesn't match his back end at all. Really odd mix though not uncommon on crosses. You'd need better pictures, video of him ridden and jumped. Weight wise he may need a few groceries but he isn't screaming scarecrow. Muscle may not be something he puts on easily or evenly.


I agree to that too. if you look at the front o its own he looks stunning.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Do you have a different angle of him? I think the way they took that picture makes him look odd. I feel like his rear end doesn't match the rest of his body.


----------



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

It's like someone glued a thoroughbred's hind end to a draft-ish front. Beautiful, though. 

To add on to what has already been said, he looks uphill. It also may be the way he's standing, but the way his legs look make me think he stands wide. You can't really tell without hind end pictures, though.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He does look like an American warmblood (drafft crossed wtih thbd). He has a nice neck, shoulder is big but very upright. humerus angle is ok. rather long canon bones and a bit tied in at the knee. hoof angles do not match pastern angles, so , yes, heels may be run forward. 

He isn't badly conformed, but not really nicely conformed, either.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The picture looks photo-shopped to me...everything is slightly off, everything.

The neck...nope, not impressed.
Front legs, front pasterns and hoof not match angles.
Rt. front leg is wonky looking and would not be surprised if a nasty bow...
The tie-in at the knee would be concerning to me jumping those height fences and can the knees "pop" enough to keep you clear round and sound on landings..
Something about the stifle area bothers me but pictures are lousy quality for conformation evaluation.
Hind legs at the pastern to hoof angle is off and hidden in the ground as it is too. 
You are also looking "up" in how these pictures were shot...who would do that and why???
Tinyliny saw a lot... the better question is what is missed in poor quality picture presented?

If you go see this horse better take a magnifying glass, some keen eyes _very_ experienced in what hidden the handlers are trying to pass off and a large pocketbook for a extensive PPE.
Stop looking at the color and look at the animal is how you evaluate especially a 3'6" horse for the hunter ring.
As a 5 year old warmblood...how young was he when started and how "finished" is he cause it is common this blood combination matures later, that means additional stresses to legs, joints and every single part of this horses body, anatomy and organs...
You need one heck of a vet check with a specialist for this one as he stands...
Sorry, I'm not impressed. 
🐴...


----------



## Kailee TheCool (Feb 1, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> The picture looks photo-shopped to me...everything is slightly off, everything.


Hmm... you could be getting at something... It did seem a little wonky, but I'm not very experienced with warmbloods so I didn't realize anything big like that until you pointed it out.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

katiepadie12 said:


> Hi, I am currently contemplating seeing this 5 year old Warmblood gelding as a prospective 3'6" hunter and am wondering if he is conformationally suitable. After some research, I feel he might be tying in at the knee and has low heels, but am unsure. Would love to know what others think about his conformation.
> View attachment 1109960


The only thing that looks normal about this horse is head, neck and shoulder, really. I can’t tell if his hind end looks like that because of a lack of muscle, bad posture, or what, but one can cause the other anyway. I would actually be concerned about it having some kind of back pain personally, maybe that’s just me... agree with someone that it looks like a heavier horse with a TB glued on the back end. I would be concerned about this horse’s ability to use its hind end for anything.

edit: All in all, he’s a pretty color and his head through shoulder are pretty. But if I was looking to buy I would pass on this one and all I do is general riding currently. That’s just me. If I was rescuing and he was in need I’d take him. But I wouldn’t pay much for him, personally. With that said, if he’s your style, get some videos of him maybe, see how he moves. I’m sure he’s a sweetie.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Here is the problem: conformation does not denote soundness. I have a beautiful paint mare with excellent conformation, but she has pssm type 2 and can get very sick when exercised. I wanted a sound and healthy horse when I bought her, but while she's rideable she does have a serious health issue. A health issue there's no test for, or way to avoid. 

I also have a lovely mare that was pulled from a killpen. Her hindquarters are like the above horse, and she has crooked hindlegs. Despite these issues she's sound and healthy and her personality is absolutely lovely. She is the horse most people dream of owning. If I had only looked at her conformation, then I would never have bought her and I would have missed out on owning a wonderful horse. 

If you only look at conformation, then you might miss out on the horse of a lifetime. 

Maybe if I wanted a racehorse or a high quality show horse, I would be more picky. The fact is, we do not have x ray vision. We cannot foresee how a horse will hold up to training or work, until we work them.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the only thing I really did not like about that big gelding was the pastern to hoof transition and angle. That CAN be a soundness obstacle.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

He looks like two different horses big front end. And hindquarters that looks weak. He is fairly nice looking just miss matched. 

There are plenty of less than disirable confirmation wise built horses. Who excel at job intended for them and stay sound an healthy. Live long productive lives dispite there conformation faults. If you like him then go see him an test ride him.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Wonky legs (at least three different things wrong with them), straight shoulder, weak hindquarter. I would pass on this guy based on this one picture. But photographs can be deceptive.


----------

